# Analytics



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Does Footbridge handle search engine submissions for their clients?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I was reading somewhere, that submitting to those search engine farms might not be a good idea.

I think FootBridge does and I know for sure the company I am currently using does. I have to look it up, but I think 600 different submissions or sites, with 200 per month for 3 months.

If I am confused about any differences between Search Engines and Sites, please clarify that for me.

Ed


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

you don't need to submit to search engines, especially for Google.
A link somewhere out there will do.


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I was reading somewhere, that submitting to those search engine farms might not be a good idea.
> 
> I think FootBridge does and I know for sure the company I am currently using does. I have to look it up, but I think 600 different submissions or sites, with 200 per month for 3 months.
> 
> ...


That's my understanding, not to use the submit-it type services. 

I think what you're asking, Ed, is about the difference between a search engine and a directory.

A search engine uses a spider to grab all the information from the site and digest it algorithmically. A directory is like a big filing cabinet, and somebody (you or an editor) puts your site into the right category.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Susan Betz said:


> That's my understanding, not to use the submit-it type services.
> 
> I think what you're asking, Ed, is about the difference between a search engine and a directory.
> 
> A search engine uses a spider to grab all the information from the site and digest it algorithmically. A directory is like a big filing cabinet, and somebody (you or an editor) puts your site into the right category.


 
So then, it would seem as if being in all "Relevant" directories would be a good thing.

Where is a complete and comprehensive directory list pertaining to contractors?

Are there more than 600?

Would it be valuable or a redundant waste of time to get listed in how many? Is there an optimum amount to be listed in?

Ed


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

just google ________ directory
fill in the blank with things like "construction", or "home improvement", or "roofing".

We're listed in a few directories.

Heck, Nathan has his own directory on here. Is your website listed there?


----------



## Susan Betz (Feb 21, 2007)

Ed the Roofer said:


> So then, it would seem as if being in all "Relevant" directories would be a good thing.
> 
> Where is a complete and comprehensive directory list pertaining to contractors?
> 
> ...


First and foremost, dmoz.org. That's the Open Directory, and it's hard as hell to get in as a business. But it's the king. You locate the relevant directory area and submit your site. 

Any relevant directory would be good. Be sure you're in Thomasnet.com and http://www.macraesbluebook.com/ . McCrae's publishes a hardcover book once a year. Nice resource. I'm sure there are others I haven't found yet.

You can't have too many directory listings, but you can have irrelevant directory listings. Don't list in a directory just to be there. List because someone on that site might benefit by finding you.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Gotcha, and thanks.

Yeah, I figured the xxx directories would not get the desired traffic.

Ed


----------



## Mark Daniels (Feb 12, 2007)

I have had a little over 7500 visitors and 15k page loads in the last week and received 4 requests for bids, which I feel is OK. Wish I could get a dollar per visitor with 400,000 visitors per year.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mark Daniels said:


> I have had a little over 7500 visitors and 15k page loads in the last week and received 4 requests for bids, which I feel is OK. Wish I could get a dollar per visitor with 400,000 visitors per year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is a staggeing amount of visits for only 4 request. Are all of the 7k visits local traffic??


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

That's pretty bad.
We get about 3-7 requests with only 200 hits.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MattCoops said:


> That's pretty bad.
> We get about 3-7 requests with only 200 hits.


That's what I was thinking.!! 

I do 5-10 a week on about 150-200 hits a week.

I am thinking Mark gets alot of hits from people looking for bathroom pictures/ideas


----------

